# If you can find this dc sweatshirt for sale i will love you forever



## twoelevan (Apr 1, 2013)

so im litterally spiritually attached to this sweatshirt that i dont own yet
its a 2011 model of the dc dryden sweatshirt so if anyones bored, this is what im looking for prefferably in a medium










(link: http://gear.snowboardermag.com/medi...d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/d/c/dc-dryden-hoody-l.jpg )

found that image by searching "dc dryden red"

just if anyone knows where i can get one or has one or free time to search around or hey sew me one then i will actually dedicate my life to you

really if you can find anysize even if its used im just begging before i go mad and try to sew it myself which will never happen more likely ill just continue to cry and settle with the new orange/blue ones. 

this is my first post as well so hey wuddup everyone if this post is put in the wrong spot or already exists recently or something sorry bout that

big thanks everyone you may resume snowboarding


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

the triple cork hoodie eh? haha i have an xxl


----------

